# DNR Conservation Officers Conduct Ice Rescue



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Five Department of Natural Resources conservation officers were called upon to conduct an ice rescue after two snowmobiles and their operators went through thin ice on Lake Gogebic in the western Upper Peninsula over the weekend.

Two officers were conducting a group patrol near Bergland on Saturday, Jan. 20, around 11:00 p.m., when a 911 call came from Michigan State Police Regional Dispatch that two snowmobiles had broken through the ice on Bergland Bay, near the inlet of the Ontonagan River. Both snowmobile operators were reported still in the water. Sgt. Steve Burton intercepted the radio call and notified two other officers on snowmobile patrol near Bergland. The conservation officers, Douglas Hermanson and Brett Gustafson, quickly located the scene of the accident. By then one snowmobile operator had been able to get himself out of the water and onto stable ice, but the other could not and was still trapped in the lake. 

According to reports provided by the officers, Hermanson and Gustafson crawled on their stomachs to within a few yards of the open water, and first tried to talk the man through self-rescue techniques. When that failed the victim complained of numbness, and the officers threw him a rope. The victim secured the rope around his waist to prevent him from going under. 

At this moment, Conservation Officers Steve Burton, Matt Eberly and Dave Miller arrived at the Bergland Pier. Eberly and Burton pulled snowmobiles from their trucks, gathered additional rope and ORV/snowmobile ramps, and then went to the scene, while Miller stayed on the pier to set up an incident command center and coordinate the rescue mission.

At the scene, the officers pushed a ramp toward the victim, and used the others as support for themselves. By pulling on the rope and pushing the ramp to within the grasp of the victim, the officers were able to rescue the man and get him onto safe ice.

The victim was transported to a waiting ambulance, then to Ontonagon Memorial Hospital where he was treated for severe hypothermia and later released.

The victim told the DNR officers that he would not have been able to get out of the water on his own, said Lt. Thomas Courchaine, law enforcement supervisor at the DNRs Crystal Falls field office. It was the quick reaction time of the officers and their ability to be creative in such an emergency that undoubtedly saved this mans life.

Courchaine added that anyone operating a snowmobile on ice should be fully aware of river inlets and outlets, where ice is often weakened by currents. 

Those traveling by snowmobile on ice are encouraged to carry self-rescue equipment and cell phones to use in event of such emergencies.

This man was very fortunate that there was a concentrated patrol of conservation officers in the area that evening, Courchaine added. And that our officers were fully prepared to handle the crisis.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of Michigans Natural resources for current and future generations.

# # #


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Be safe out there, even though it is January the ice still isn't very safe. I fell through yesterday pulling illegal beaver traps out of a pond and it wasn't something I want to do again.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

JWICKLUND said:


> I fell through yesterday pulling illegal beaver traps out of a pond


Were they yours?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

jlcrss said:


> Were they yours?


They are now..:lol: ..Check his profile and then look at Occupation....


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Note to self....read public profiles BEFORE posting. Enjoy your illegal beaver traps.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Hats off to those brave Conservation Officers for saving those men. Alot of people only think of them as L.E.O.'s, but right now I'll bet there are 2 gentlemen and their families that think of those C.O.'s as hero's...I know I do.


----------

